# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Offline Patcher

## MrNoble

[[Deleted]]

----------


## h4z3

Thanks a lot for this, however I'm having a really hard time getting the game from the CDN, I downloade the installer but when I run the Bnetinstaller.exe it just opens and closes

----------


## MrNoble

> Thanks a lot for this, however I'm having a really hard time getting the game from the CDN, I downloade the installer but when I run the Bnetinstaller.exe it just opens and closes


Use cmd, PowerShell, git bash, or even a shortcut to add arguments to the startup of the executable.

----------


## h4z3

Thanks, I think I got it working

----------


## NightRaven0x1

Offline works great, but you cant load saved characters  :Frown: 
It appears to be trying to load then returns to character select screen.
Windows version 2004 build 19041.928

*EDIT:*  Loading save works if you host TCP/IP game, but not single player.

----------


## neraso

Hi can you help me figure out how did you do that?

When I run installer

```
 .\BNetInstaller.exe --prod osib --uid osi_beta --lang enus --dir "C:\D2R"
```

I got error during InstallEndpoint POST fails with 

```
401 Unauthorized
```

AgentEndpoint.Get Authenticating succeeds with 

```
200 OK
```

Is that because I was not invited to alpha? 

Thanks for your help

----------


## gr0nder

> *EDIT:*  Loading save works if you host TCP/IP game, but not single player.


Which sucks because you can't access shared stash in multiplayer. If you edit your save files so your chars finished normal you can load them in singleplayer.
To do this change 0x25 to 08 and fix the checksum. For checksum calculation see: Diablo2HeroEditor/Checksum.cs at 18b7633c437c8da6a1f8b5797b126458489e8bc5 . ternence-li/Diablo2HeroEditor . GitHub

----------


## NightRaven0x1

```
Yours  : BNetInstaller.exe --prod osib --uid osi_beta --lang enus --dir "C:\D2R"
Correct: BNetInstaller.exe --prod osib --lang enus --dir "C:\D2R"
```

----------


## bvandy123

> ```
> Yours  : BNetInstaller.exe --prod osib --uid osi_beta --lang enus --dir "C:\D2R"
> Correct: BNetInstaller.exe --prod osib --lang enus --dir "C:\D2R"
> ```


I am getting an error message when using the correct target as well.

C:\Users\Brandon\Downloads>C:\Users\Brandon\Downloads\BNetInstaller.exe --prod osib --lang enus --dir "C:\D2R"
Unhandled exception. System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception (2): The system cannot find the file specified.
at System.Diagnostics.Process.StartWithCreateProcess(ProcessStartInfo startInfo)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.StartCore(ProcessStartInfo startInfo)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start()
at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start(ProcessStartInfo startInfo)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start(String fileName, String arguments)
at BNetInstaller.AgentApp.StartProcess()
at BNetInstaller.AgentApp..ctor()
at BNetInstaller.Program.Run(Options options)
at BNetInstaller.Program.Main(String[] args)
at BNetInstaller.Program.<Main>(String[] args)

any clues?

----------


## h4z3

Which patcher is "better"?

----------


## hustlemode

> Which sucks because you can't access shared stash in multiplayer. If you edit your save files so your chars finished normal you can load them in singleplayer.
> To do this change 0x25 to 08 and fix the checksum. For checksum calculation see: Diablo2HeroEditor/Checksum.cs at 18b7633c437c8da6a1f8b5797b126458489e8bc5 . ternence-li/Diablo2HeroEditor . GitHub


Is it possible to make these changes using the patches.txt instead of an editor?

----------


## diehard200

thx for showing the proper path. mine was in c:/games/d2r.

----------


## inashu

I created one char of each class and did the singleplayer hex save/load fix on all of them.
Just remove/rename your old save folder at C:\Users\your user\Saved Games and extract the one from the archive.
I have not tested this on a fresh system yet, so tell me if it works or not. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tZW...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Vilavek

I might as well share the save fixer tool I created for a couple of folks:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Mq7...ew?usp=sharing

Originally it would just complete normal for a save so you can resume it in singleplayer but it does various other requested things too now:

Set normal difficulty completed (for single-player resuming)Unlock Act III - Kurast Docks waypointPlace character in Act 1Reset Akara stat/skill respec questRecalculate checksum of any save (if you hex edit it/change it)

----------


## gr0nder

> Is it possible to make these changes using the patches.txt instead of an editor?


No, one is for the game executable and one is for the save file. Just use Vilaveks Tool.

----------


## neraso

> ```
> Yours  : BNetInstaller.exe --prod osib --uid osi_beta --lang enus --dir "C:\D2R"
> Correct: BNetInstaller.exe --prod osib --lang enus --dir "C:\D2R"
> ```


Thank you for your answer, but I get same error. Can anybody help please?

----------


## NightRaven0x1

See Issues . barncastle/Battle.Net-Installer . GitHub if you still have issues ask on github issues, as this thread is not about BNetInstaller.

I just checked again now and it still downloads fine (with your command line argument aswell)

----------


## johnbl

Can the game be patched to run in Windows 7?

----------


## MrNoble

[[Deleted]]

----------


## lanzajamones

awesome work, does anybody tried game.exe commands, like -w, -ns and the most important -direct -txt

The CASC storage system is a huge problem for modding, any tweak found to load "local" files is welcome.

----------


## Vilavek

> awesome work, does anybody tried game.exe commands, like -w, -ns and the most important -direct -txt
> 
> The CASC storage system is a huge problem for modding, any tweak found to load "local" files is welcome.


I found two command line arguments referenced at offset 0x1A19E80 in Game.exe (using a hex editor):

-client
-launcher

I'm not sure what either does. The -client command seems to try to load into the game and shows a full game error message, followed by some weird in-game graphical issues.. I don't see any differences using the -launcher command at all. There's also a reference to "modinfo.json" at that offset, followed by names for each of the offsets found by Ejt (see their Offsets post for more info on that). Perhaps these are the named options for a missing modinfo.json? Maybe someone with more experience can find out more about these commandline arguments.

----------


## MrNoble

[[Delete]]

----------


## Flamberge

> Check this function that is ran at startup
> 
> 
> The func named "checkForMods" is checking for a flag in [rcx+61F], which seems to be referring to '0x1EE2990'
> 
> 
> So some pointer at [[0x1EE2990+0x61F]] should be set to 1 to allow modding, which is why there is a `modinfo.json`.
> Im not that familiar with the game so I have no clue how to actually use the modding stuff.


do you know the exact patch code I need to write in the patches.txt to enable this?

like in "0x1EE3200:90" format?

----------


## MrNoble

[[Deleted]]

----------


## riprap

> I might as well share the save fixer tool I created for a couple of folks:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Mq7...ew?usp=sharing
> 
> Originally it would just complete normal for a save so you can resume it in singleplayer but it does various other requested things too now:
> 
> Set normal difficulty completed (for single-player resuming)Unlock Act III - Kurast Docks waypointPlace character in Act 1Reset Akara stat/skill respec questRecalculate checksum of any save (if you hex edit it/change it)


Your file was phenomenal!

Quick question: would it be possible to add the A3 WP option for both nightmare and hell in an updated executable? I tried figuring out how to mess with hex code, but it appears I am a moron.

----------


## dudeabides

> Your file was phenomenal!
> 
> Quick question: would it be possible to add the A3 WP option for both nightmare and hell in an updated executable? I tried figuring out how to mess with hex code, but it appears I am a moron.


You don't edit the .exe to enable waypoints, you edit the character save file (.d2s).

----------


## riprap

> You don't edit the .exe to enable waypoints, you edit the character save file (.d2s).


You have any idea what address needs to be modified and the value?

----------


## dudeabides

> You have any idea what address needs to be modified and the value?


On 283, 29A, 2B3, edit 00 00 00 00 to FF FF FF FF

----------


## dschu012

> You have any idea what address needs to be modified and the value?


d2s - Example

here is a browser based tool. open your d2s file. click "header". click "waypoints". check the waypoints you want click save.

----------


## iceblade7

the 2.05 version crack is not stable for me always exits the game after 1-2 mins, the previous is fine (2.04)

----------


## Dubtastic

Any obvious reason as to why I cannot log back into characters after the first save and close?

----------


## dudeabides

> Any obvious reason as to why I cannot log back into characters after the first save and close?


Start them again with TCP/IP game

----------

